# Kitchen Range Hood Receptacle AFCI 2014 NEC



## jar546 (Nov 6, 2019)

Is the circuit that feeds this receptacle required to be AFCI protected for in this dwelling unit kitchen exhaust hood?  The 2014 NEC applies.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 6, 2019)

Kitchens are required to have AFCI protected circuits supplying outlets or devices per 210.12 (A)


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 6, 2019)

Not a typical convenence outlet or near water, no?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes, 210.12(A)


----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2019)

Rick beat me to it.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 6, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Not a typical convenence outlet or near water, no?


No, you won’t see it when the cover is on


----------

